# Quickly losing heart



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Any one got any advice.
My MH a 2004 fiat (sea dinghy 3) is a pain. we had her in October, and has already been back to the dealer 3 times, Last time monday to friday of this week afer an electrical failiure whilst going 50mph on a dual carriageway.
I have driven her home (about 10 miles) and started her up today, and now the engine management light is on.
I'm now getting to the point where I will not want to go anywhere just incase.
I am waiting for the dealer to get back to me. 
What angle would you take with them....I just want to cry  
Zoe


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is your dealer a Fiat dealer? If so would go back to the Fiat dealer as you have only just had it back from them.

Have heart, we part exchanged our 2003/4 fiat MH in Nov and we found the Fiat side very reliable so you should be ok once it is sorted.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Take it back.....smile......and say, "Please fix this problem tommorrow"


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats what we keep say, however,we empty it before sending it away, they keep it a week, we put everything back in the following weekend and it breakes down. 
We had it on finance and seem to be paying out for nothing. Every time we get in it something goes wrong.
As we ended up being towed in last week, the water system wasn't emptied and that is frozen.
When is enough enough.
Should the dealer swap the vehicle, extend its warrenty, or just give us the money back.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am no legal beagle, but would have thought that as it is on finance, the finance house could take issue with the supplier over it not being fit for the purpose, in my humble opinion conking out on a dual carriage way is not 'fit for purpose'.

There are many links on this forum with sound advice at to what to do, I think generally the advice is A) keep written records of every phone call and or conversation you have with them
B) put everything in writing and ask that they confirm in writing
c) if you feel the issues are not being resolved take advice from a solicitor.
The longer this drags on the less you will trust the vehicle.
I do hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> they keep it a week


Hi Zoe

I can see no reason whatsoever why a garage should keep a vehicle for a week unless they are doing a very major job. Likewise I don't think you need to empty everything out every time. Valuables yes, but day to day objects you should be able to trust the dealer sufficiently to leave them in (especially if it's just for a day).

You need to be firm but fair with them. Ask them exactly what they intend to do, exactly how long it will take and what day they will do it. Then tell them that you will require it to be returned by 5.00pm on that day or a loan vehicle supplied. Too often garages keep vehicles hanging around for days on end when they aren't actively working on them, if they aren't challenged they just repeat the exercise time and again. Leave them in no doubt that your enjoyment of the van is being compromised by their lack of customer care.

PS: We'd like to know who the dealer is too.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As I posted earlier with the emphasis on TOMMORROW!

"Please fix this problem tommorrow"


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks you lot, I've never felt so sad, The kids panic as they think we have to sit on the side of the road again in the cold.
Like you say its not fit for purpose at the moment.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Zoe

Just as a tiny consolation, the engine management light *may not* be at all significant. It certainly needs checking, and soon, but it depends what is triggering the light to come on. It may be something as comparatively trivial as a mucky injector (or carburettor if it's petrol) creating too much crud in the exhaust gases.

Ted is nearly right. :wink: If I were you I'd take Gaspode's advice and be very pleasant but quite firm, then *extend Ted's advice a little and ask where the waiting room is*. They should be able to tell you what the problem is within an hour at most, then you can decide on the next step if it does turn out to be something serious.

The old Irish adage is very handy here . . . . "_Strong words, spoken softly_." No need to threaten or be offensive - but just let them see that you have teeth and are prepared to use them if you are forced to.

Keep smiling - it will be worth it in the end. I'm on my fifth main control panel and the fresh water tank is still leaking (to name but two of the 22 faults I have had - though some were very trivial I should add!), so I know how you feel. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I really do hope it is something very trivial, The only thing it seems to be doing is, if I put my foot down on the acelorator and then let it of, the engine itself keeps revving......ooooooooo I wish I was a mechanic!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Thanks you lot, I've never felt so sad, The kids panic as they think we have to sit on the side of the road again in the cold.


God I know that feeling zoe :!: 
We had a old swift kontiki that nearly Killed us, lots of problems on it,
got back home from our holidays august 2006 & I swore to never drive
it again :!:

We traded it in last week for a much newer, more reliable m/home
& we *now* can't wait to go away.
I hope you get your problems sorted :!: We definitely understand
the "don't trust this vehicle feeling"
Goodluck


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

hi,
We have spoken before about this Dealer I think. I suggest you list your problems and post them on here and then tell him how many of us are waiting to see how quickly he resolves them to your satisfaction. If he has not heard of this website then enlighten him. Name and shame is the name of the game, see how much business he is prepared to lose,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

You know what Chris, I picked her up on Friday, after waiting almost three hours, (clerical error) and was told that she'd had an earthing fault and a faulty alternator.
I asked like you said for a print out of the work which had been carried out, expecting them to say no. But I was wrong, I drove home and she was fine. She even started perfectly today, the best she has since we fetched her in October, but now my heart is in my shoes, and my chin on the floor, another weekend buggered. Supposed to be at the NEC this week, (doesn't look like it now), just getting fed up.
Like Gaspode said, shes not fit for purpose and rather than being fun, its making our life a misery.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Should something not fit for purpose be repaired or replaced?
What would you say is a fair amount of repairs?


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zoe

Wasn't me that said not fit for purpose. :roll: 

I think you have an awful long way to go before you get to that stage. I think you may be worrying too much about small things that will seem silly once you've got it sorted and start to enjoy the van. Engine management lights are notorious things and can indicate anything from a major problem to something quite insignificant, more often the latter. Is the dealer you're using the M/H dealer or the Fiat dealer? If it's the M/H dealer and he isn't getting anywhere, ask if they will take it to a Fiat agent (or just take it yourself) for an expert opinion.

Try to keep things in proportion and don't say anything you might regret later. It's always best to keep the dealer on your side if possible, just make sure he knows you're not going to be fobbed off with excuses.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Ken, Just getting a little bit nervous I think!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Faulty van*

Hi

As you purchased on finance, then you should advise the finance company as they have obligations under the consumer credit act.

Russell

Have a play about on trading standards website for some info

Trading standards


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Zoe
We all have problems at one time or another. Just try to be positive and not let it get you down. I am sure you will be posting how much you are enjoying it soon.

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> You know what Chris, I picked her up on Friday, after waiting almost three hours, (clerical error) and was told that she'd had an earthing fault and a faulty alternator.
> I asked like you said for a print out of the work which had been carried out, expecting them to say no. But I was wrong, I drove home and she was fine. She even started perfectly today, the best she has since we fetched her in October, but now my heart is in my shoes, and my chin on the floor, another weekend buggered. Supposed to be at the NEC this week, (doesn't look like it now), just getting fed up.
> Like Gaspode said, shes not fit for purpose and rather than being fun, its making our life a misery.


Hi Zoe,

I wouldn't loose heart TBH, your motorhome may have been standing around in the dealers/or previous owners drive for quite some time, lots of vehicles suffer some faults after being laid-up for a prolonged period.

I believe this is your problem by what you say they found - bad earth etc -

The good thing Zeo is that these problems once resolved and the vehicle is used regularly will not often return (at least in the short term), so just try and relax and go out and enjoy your motorhome, positive thoughts 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm off for a glass (or two) of wine just to dull the pain you understand, and an early night. See what the dealer has to say in the morning.
I'll let you know more when I know.
:drinking:


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Zoe, what size engine , if it is diesel the revving when you take foot of accelerator could be air in the fuel system (filter ring or pipe connection)if petrol it could be the throttle pretensiometer or an air leak on the inlet side. As you say the engine management light is on they should be able to plug into diagnostic equipment as there should be something stored on the ECU which ought to point them in the right direction. Without knowing about your engine size and fuel I can only guess. 
Rich


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

There are 3 types of people in this world,

1. Those you can ask.

2. Those you have to tell.

3. Those you have to swear at.

I think your at 2 at this moment in time, but wont be long before you get to 3. Sad i know but try *TELLING THEM* a little louder so they can hear you :evil: . I hate swearing at people, but hey sometimes its the only language they understand.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't add anything to what everyone else has said already, however I can offer something that may (or may not) make you feel better...


(((((((((((( HUG ))))))))))))))

:lol:

Hope it gets sorted soon... I feel for everyone having probs with their mh's at the moment.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks Shane


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well they've just been and taken her away again, This time to Stoke!
Hope she makes it, the fiat folk are up there so thats where she is but they don't know for how long


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed that it's not too long, Zoe  

Gerald


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> Well they've just been and taken her away again, This time to Stoke!
> Hope she makes it, the fiat folk are up there so thats where she is but they don't know for how long


Hi Zoe, I presume they have taken her to Platts Garage, (01782 599600) they are Fiat & Alfa Romeo Dealers in Longton, Stoke. Give them a ring and speak to someone in Service Department to see if they have got your van in for works, they'll give you an update. 
I bought a car from Platts and was very pleased with everything about them really, although the sales person I dealt with at the time has since left. They have extended their premises since I bought from them back in 2005 and they have an impressive showroom and large workshop facilities.

Hope you get things sorted, everything will be alright in the end. Lets know how you get on.
Dawn.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

ooooooooooo thanks I'll try that


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I really feel for you as I know a bit what it's like. When new, our Fiat based Adria had a recurrent fault with the oil pressure light. Unfortunately it was intermittent, i.e. it came on when it wanted to and refused to come on when at the Fiat garage :? 

Luckily it never came on because of the pressure failure. However, I can find no fault with the garage who tried everything and then sent for "the man from Southhampton" (is that where the main UK Fiat place is?). He found it and all has been well since. The main point of this ramble is that we were kept fully informed of what was going on, what they were looking for and that the engine was safe (pressure still OK). We did give generous but genuine time limits to get it fixed - must be done one month before we went on an extended holiday. 

If you feel there are just excuses being given to fix the management light, "man from Southhampton" to see if the agents are really anxious to get your MH sorted. 

The fault in the end was a very small (microscopic) nick in a wire to the oil light which only sometimes shorted out. 

Sorry to ramble on, but since our problem has been fixed we have had 3 happy years with it and have never regretted our purchase. 

Sue


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks Sue, I wish they would just keep us informed, they drove off in her at 1pm and I've heard nothing since. 
They said they'd let me know what was happening, but I'm beginning to get used to this now.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Chin up Zoe!, fight back, NAME THEM, tell them we all want to know how they react, so far , not well. Tell them they are on a motorhome website which has already sorted out who is a good firm to deal with and who is not, you and I know who they are, so tell everyone else... PLEEEEEZE,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well at 1pm today I rang Don Ammotts to see what was going off with Fanny the Fiat as she had been gone 24 hours and That I felt this was a sufficient time for them to at least trouble shoot. They had sent her to Platts and had no idea what was wrong or how long she would be.
So I took all advice, told them I wanted a motorhome and not a mobile garage training facility and that I would be needing the van back today as I was going to the NEC in her tomorrow. I think they pood their pants and got back to me five minutes later saying she would be on my drive for 3.30.
Bloody hell they're cr*p. this real old fogey delivery driver drops her of and says, we've only just made it, she's out of juice, :evil: 
yes she's fine now, it was a faulty speedo! what the speedo was fine when she was collected.
Anyway I rung platts myself and they reckon it was the resister on the intake valve?
They hadn't emptied the water system, so It's taken till now to defrost with hot water bottles etc, and drain.
New dealer next time I think  
well I'll see if she gets me there and back tomorrow, about 70 miles round trip and go from there!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

And they didn't even put any diesel in for you!!!!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope...........I could swear :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

So now you phone them up and kick up merry hell because they used all your fuel and what are they going to do to compensate you? Tell them about this website and how peoples opinion of them is dependant on customer service, or lack of it. I hope everything goes OK at the NEC, we're going on Friday... by car,
Regards,
Chris V :roll: 
Actually it's the firms van, small silver Peugeot 206


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

It was to late to ring and play hell today, but they havn't actually rung to tell me what the problem was with the van, They're crap. I'm going to chill tomorrow at the show, and have a sniff at DAs and ring them with new enthusiasm on Thursday, "if we get back" :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> It was to late to ring and play hell today, but they havn't actually rung to tell me what the problem was with the van, They're crap. I'm going to chill tomorrow at the show, and have a sniff at DAs and ring them with new enthusiasm on Thursday, "if we get back" :?


Zoe
Enjoy the show, then near the end go to the DA stand and play bloody hell. That way you have had a good day and you go home feeling happy that you are /have getting/got your problem resolved.

Steve


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Did do Steve, and it payed off, they're paying for a full tank of fuel, and seeing what they can do about an exchange on ours if we're still not happy.
(touch wood she's been a dream today)
They need a serious improvement on the communication skills, but I'll tell them about that when I go for mt Diesel, I'll make sure its empty so I should get £70ish, better than nowt!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Zoe
Have you time to fit on an extra Fuel tank :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Hope it all goes well from now on or you can find a compatable exchange from them. 
Safe travels

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Result!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well done Zoe, it sounds to me that the cause of your problem has been identified, now make a fresh start and enjoy it.

I've created an entry for Don Amott in the dealer directory, I'm sure you'd like to visit and leave your rating, just so that other members can refer to it in future and learn from your experience.

Find the link HERE


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Zoe  

Sue


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Zoe, we feel for you! We collected our first van last November (after 18 months deciding)and it has already been back to the dealers five times with two separate water leaks, a gas leak (very worrying) and dodgy electrical wiring plus assorted other niggly problems. 

To be fair, the dealers seem to have eventually sorted it all out under warranty. Maybe we are naive but after spending £30k on a 2 year old van, we were hoping not to have to worry about this sort of stuff yet a while. As you say, it takes the enjoyment out of owning the van and creates another point of stress when it was intended to provide relaxation. When we go out now we keep wondering what will go wrong next and we were almost on the point of demanding our money back.

Anyway, we have booked some short breaks plus a week on the Isle of Wight in the spring so we are crossing our fingers that all stays well and 
that we can relax a bit and enjoy our investment. We are off to the NEC tomorrow and will demonstrate the power of positive thought by buying some nice bits and pieces for the van!

Best wishes and good luck!

Elsiekay & OH


----------

